# Suse Linux 10.1 von Gnome nach KDE



## partitionist (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute ich habe mir Suse Linux 10.1 mit Gnome installiert, wie kann ich jetzt auf KDE wechseln?


----------



## Amr0d (26. Oktober 2006)

Also in meinem Anfänger kursus für linux hat mir die nette dame gesagt das ich alles mit der DVD nachinstallieren kann. Folglich müsste das also auch mit dem KDE gehen.

btw. ist suse linux kostenlos? bisher habe ich für alle möglichen linuxe download möglichkeiten gefunden nur irgendwie für suse nichts.


----------



## partitionist (26. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Suse Linux Distribution aus der c´t, die nicht lange her.
Wie mache ich das mit der Änderung, ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Amr0d (26. Oktober 2006)

Hmm mal schauen ob ich das noch auf die reihe kriege 

Also bei KDE gabs sowas das hieß glaube "yast" oder so und da kann man dann auf den punkt "software installieren" klicken. Dann gibt suse dir ein menü mit den sachen von der dvd und da kannst du dann irgendwo auf "oberfläche" oä. klicken und da steht dann gnome und kde drin.

Sorry für die unpräzise Anleitung aber ich bin windows user


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

Yast ist von Suse selbst, kann also unabhaengig vom verwendeten Window-/Desktopmanager genutzt werden.


----------

